# Kayak club



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Are there any good Kayak clubs in Pensacola.. Thanks


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

gckfa.com


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

+1 GCKFA, Ted is on here. He is Hobieyak, send him a p.m.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

The local kayak fishing club is the Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association -

Web site www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com

E-mail [email protected] 

We have a rigging clinic / kayak fishing BS session scheduled for Jan 2 at Hot Spots Bait and Tackle in GB from 10 am until.... We will look forward to seeing you...


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

i'll be there just for the hell of it. Ferd, if you or Ted could use a hand. Just let me know.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Ollie - come on out - more the merrier. Any kayak fisherman in the area is invited to stop by - you don't have to be a member of the GCKFA... 

Hot Spots Bait& Tackle, Saturday, Jan 2nd. 10 amuntil...


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

If I'm not still hung over I'll be there:letsdrink


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

kinda of off topic but we came by like 20 mins after it ended on our way home from PC.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

> *jaceboat (1/2/2010)*kinda of off topic but we came by like 20 mins after it ended on our way home from PC.




Ah man. You missed a good time. Maybe next time.



Alex


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

It had a great time! It was especially nice to finally meet Alex and Captain Ollie after reading so many of their posts!


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

It was good to meet you as well. We definitely have to have more get together's. hopefully in a warmer climate, i know i wasnt the only one with ice in the yak that morning. BURRRR!!!

I also took many pics of everybody's yaks and several group shots of all the yaks on display. i will post them asap. once again, it was great to meet everyone. tight lines for the new year.


----------

